

All 65,535 TCP ports open - mrb
http://open.zorinaq.com:12345

======
sp332
Chrome and Firefox block requests to port 25. At least Firefox says "This
address is restricted: This address uses a network port which is normally used
for purposes other than Web browsing. Firefox has canceled the request for
your protection." But Chrome just says "This webpage is not available".

